# Important information that can save men's lives



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Staring at boobs is just one of six easy ways men can live longer | New York Post


----------



## Karate4lyf (Jan 31, 2017)

Omg, lol are you for real? 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

"The same effect occurs when they look at cute animals."


Double down...>


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure I agree with #6, but sadly, I probably have a dad bod (although I've lost weight and gained muscle lately, hoping to reverse this). Having kids (#4) may statistically help longevity - once they've moved out of course, which ours have.

We've seen this study - or parts of it - many years ago, and my wife ensures #1 by providing daily, personal BoobTube time (only more interactive), which leads to very frequent sex (#2). We're already married (#3). And I'm responsible (#5): we have a whole landscaped yard and houseplants. I suppose I could get my own, personal plant someday ....

So yes, this is for real. Watching boobs lowers blood pressure and increases a positive mindset. Yes, it works!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo says, "duh!" and is now going to double-down on his dad bod.

I say, men of TAM have been touting those fun facts since I joined.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah, the good ole dad bod argument again ...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

If true I am assured to make it past 110


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In the event our flight experiences a sudden loss of air pressure, large inflatable boobs will drop down from the overhead compartment! Please place them around yourself and inflate first before staring at others.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wife to me: "are you staring at her boobs?"
me: " Oh my god not in a sexually way, i am just trying to live longer....would it kill you to let me live longer"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Ah, the good ole dad bod argument again ...


Alright. What is "dad bod"?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Alright. What is "dad bod"?


It can vary, but here are typical dad bod images ...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> It can vary, but here are typical dad bod images ...


What? No Speedo???


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> What? No Speedo???


I will leave that up to your imagination ... or just stare at my avatar (which I am sure you do already :grin2: )


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> What? No Speedo???


Please, NO! For the love of all that is good and holy, NO!




>


----------

